# Tips for powerhead placement



## Channaman (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey folks.. Im brand new to reefing and was hoping that I could get some suggestions for flow in my tank. Its a 55gal.. 48x12x21. Im currently using the Jebao wp40 wavemaker powerhead that I was given with the tank. I have it on the lowest setting (W1 and S3) but I feel like its too much flow for this tank. The stream hits the opposite side and comes back toward the powerhead. My RBTAs are not doing well with this flow but I dont want to turn off all flow.

Is the wp40 too powerful for my tank? Is there a better position for the powerhead?
The head is currently positioned about 3" down from the waterline and 3" from the front aimed slight up and towards the glass. 

Any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Channaman (Dec 10, 2015)

Will post better pictures this evening


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

That is a big unit for that tank. Especially with all that rock work. Wp25 should be big enough. Maybe.try and point it partially at rocks so.it breas the flow a little or try a different setting


----------



## Channaman (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks.. looking at removing some of the live rock


----------

